# Australian Pro Grand Prix V



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2006)

Australian Pro Grand Prix V Final Results

1) Ronny Rockel
2) Lee Priest
3) Vince Taylor
4) Mustafa Mohammad
5) Branch Warren
6) Francis Benfatto
7) Kris Dim
8) Roc Shabazz
9) Eddie Abbew
10) Heiko Kallbach
11) Alison Maria
12) Jonathan Davie
13) Charlie Duca
14) Beat Meschberger
15) Christian Lobarede

Did not place: Neil Gardner, William Leonard, Greg Tottman, Pietro Gilberto, Gianluca Catapano

www.flexonline.com/06contests/06oz/pre/index.html


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2006)

6) Francis Benfatto


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

His right Pec and bicep needs to play catch up with the left side.

Did he recently injure his pec?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2006)

pec tear


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2006)

Rockel beat Priest?




Rockel beat Priest?



Rockel beat Priest?



No matter how many times I read it, it just doesn't seem possible.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

Ouch! Hats off to him, considering what he had to overcome.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2006)

Branch must have really lost conditioning to get dropped that far down.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2006)

Tricep looks a little funny...

http://www.flexonline.com/06contests/06oz/pre/images/aa0039.jpg


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)

Ronny Rockel shocks the field to win the Australian Pro

Written by: Michael Berg, Flex Executive Editor

Photography by Gary Phillips

MARCH 19, 2006. Solid and shredded Ronny Rockel earned his first IFBB pro title at the 2006 Australian Pro, overcoming defending champ and home-crowd favorite Lee Priest.

In third was 49-year-old Vince Taylor, who last competed in 2002 when he took second at the Masters Olympia. Mustafa Mohammad, who earned an Olympia qualification with his fourth last week at the San Francisco Pro, repeated that placing here, beating out the man who had been second at that show and at the Arnold Classic, Branch Warren.

It was an amazing turn of events at the Gold Coast Convention and Exhibition Center, as Rockel's victory certainly ranks as an upset. The symmetrical German placed out of the top 15 at his last contest, the 2006 Mr. Olympia, and has often been overlooked by the judges in his dozen pro outings since 2003. Now, he qualifies for the Big Dance and has a big win against a number of top names to his credit.

Rounding out the top six was 48-year-old Francis Benfatto, in his return to the stage after a 12-year hiatus, coming in one spot ahead of Kris Dim.

This was the contest where Priest, the 2006 Ironman winner, debuted his new facial tattoo - a move that has many questioning whether the tall poppy has a few kangaroos loose in the top paddock. Warren, meanwhile, who was probably considered the favorite going in with his two runner-up finishes in the last three weeks, can kick back for some much needed rest; he plans to honeymoon Down Under with his new wife, IFBB Figure Pro Trish Mayberry (now Warren), who he married in December of last year.

Australian Pro Grand Prix V
Final Results
1) Ronny Rockel
2) Lee Priest
3) Vince Taylor
4) Mustafa Mohammad
5) Branch Warren
6) Francis Benfatto
7) Kris Dim
8) Roc Shabazz
9) Eddie Abbew
10) Heiko Kallbach
11) Alison Maria
12) Jonathan Davie
13) Charlie Duca
14) Beat Meschberger
15) Christian Lobarede
Did not place: Neil Gardner, William Leonard, Greg Tottman, Pietro Gilberto, Gianluca Catapano

Australian Pro Competitor's List - also the order the athletesappear in The Unit's posts.
1) Neil Gardner
2) Kris Dim
3) Eddie Abbew
4) Lee Priest
5) Charlie Duca
6) Jonathan Davie
7) Heiko Kallbach
8) William Leonard
9) Ronny Rockel
10) Christian Lobarede
11) Roc Shabazz
12) Mustafa Mohammad
13) Greg Tottman
14) Vince Taylor
15) Beat Mecshberger
16) Alison Maria
17) Branch Warren
18) Pietro Gilberto
19) Francis Benfatto
20) Gianluca Catapano


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

Who's the first guy?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

He uses Synthol on the weirdest places.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Who's the first guy?


Jonathan Davie.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Tricep looks a little funny...
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/06contests/06oz/pre/images/aa0039.jpg



Look at his outer delt, calves, and his tri looks like  synthol  

(he's #18 Pietro Gilberto, and he did not place in the top-15.)


----------

